# Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen



## raubangler (20. Februar 2013)

Hi

Bisher ist Niedersachsen ja als letzte Oase in D fischereischeinfrei.
Wird von einigen Vereinsfredies gerne verdraengt, ist aber so......

Aber nun geht es in Richtung rot-gruen.
Gibt es schon offizielle Aussagen, ob es bald aus ist mit der Freiheit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Naja, der Fishereischein war nie das Problem - auch nicht in NDS.
Die haben das gesetzgeberisch "eleganter" gelöst, indem laut §54 - soweit ich weiss - vom Fischereigesetz Vereine/Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, wenn diese ungeprüfte Mitglieder aufnehmen.

Das in NDS sowenig wie bei der anstehenden Gesetzesänderung von grün-rot in B-W positives für Angler zu erwarten ist, davon kann man so oder so, hier wie dort, ausgehen.

In NDS wird LSFV-NDS wengistens versuchen was zu erreichen - in B-W werden die Verbände wohl eher auf eine Verschärfung des Nachtangelverbotes bestehen nach bisherigen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

@Thomas;
Du telefonierst zuviel mit dem Klasing- Du kennst Dich in Nds bald besser aus als im Ländle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Ich telefoniere mit jedem(r), der etwas FÜR Angler tun will.....
;-))))))))


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere mit jedem(r), der etwas FÜR Angler tun will.....
> ;-))))))))



..also einmal am Tag mit Herrn Klasing, OK
aber mit wem denn dann noch????? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Wenn der neue zuständige Minister in NDS die Agrarindustrie - mehr oder weniger erfolgreich - erstmal tierschutzmäßig abgefrühsückt hat, können sich sicher Jäger und Angler darauf freuen, ins Ministervisier zu kommen.....
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...ntionen-fuer-mega-schlachthoefe-a-884652.html

Da wird sich dann auch weisen, wie der LSFV dann arbeitet - und die anderen Verbände in NDS..


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Versteh ich nicht ! Der Fischereischein ist doch vom Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Sportfischerprüfung die du entweder hast oder machen musst . Den Fischereischein bekommst du nur durch Vorlage der Sportfischerprüfung . Die Freiheiten hat man doch nach wie vor , und brauchen tu ich das Teil nur an der Küste . Welche Freiheiten hab ich denn ohne das Teil und welche Nachteile würden entstehen wenn ich das Teil BRAUCHE ?


----------



## raubangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht !
> ....
> Die Freiheiten hat man doch nach wie vor , und brauchen tu ich das Teil nur an der Küste .
> ....



Ja eben nicht in NDS.
Die Kueste ist frei von jeder Scheinpflicht.
Auch die Seewasserstrassen wie Elbe bis HH.
Das waere ziemlich scheixxe, falls sich das aendern sollte.


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das waere ziemlich scheixxe, falls sich das aendern sollte.


 
Ja , aber warum denn nur ?? Welche Nachteile würden denn entstehen  außer das du ne Sportfischerprüfung haben musst und 50 € für den Fischereischein .


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Du hast recht:
Was wir Angler dringend brauchen, sind immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen und Einschränkungen..

Gibt noch viel zu wenig, noch viel zu sehr hat man auch Schlupflochmöglichkeiten.

Das geht gar nicht............


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Inwiefern schränkt dich denn der Fischereischein ein ?? Abgesehen von den Anschaffungskosten ?


----------



## Merlin (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht....man mußte in Niedersachen doch schon immer ein Fischereischein haben oder nicht ???

So schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht einmal eine Prüfung zu machen und dann ein Lebenlang ein Schein zu haben.
Als wenn es sonst keine Probleme gibt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Ich sag doch, ihr habt recht:
Was wir Angler dringend brauchen, sind immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen und Einschränkungen..

Gibt noch viel zu wenig, noch viel zu sehr hat man auch Schlupflochmöglichkeiten.

Das geht gar nicht............

Bis jetzt gibts eben keine Scheinpflicht in NDS im Gesetz, also müssen wir das dringend ändern.


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht....man mußte in Niedersachen doch schon immer ein Fischereischein haben oder nicht ???
> 
> So schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht einmal eine Prüfung zu machen und dann ein Lebenlang ein Schein zu haben.
> Als wenn es sonst keine Probleme gibt....



nein muß man nicht.
wenn die prüfung was bringen würde und notwendig sein würde, wäre das alles kein problem.


antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, ihr habt recht:
> Was wir Angler dringend brauchen, sind immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen und Einschränkungen..
> 
> Gibt noch viel zu wenig, noch viel zu sehr hat man auch Schlupflochmöglichkeiten.
> ...



so hast du auch in Zukunft noch viel zu tun! Um so öfter du das wiederholst um so mehr Sorgen mach ich mir. Hört sich nach einen neuen Schlachtplan von dir an.  |rolleyes


----------



## Merlin (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Also ich angele viel in Niedersachsen und bin schon div Male kontrolliert worden ( Aufseher , Polizei, etc. )
Ich MUSSTE immer mind. den Fischereischein haben !!!


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Merlin schrieb:


> Also ich angele viel in Niedersachsen und bin schon div Male kontrolliert worden ( Aufseher , Polizei, etc. )
> Ich MUSSTE immer mind. den Fischereischein haben !!!



Nein, das ist nicht korrekt... Du musst den Fischereischein ODER Deinen Personalausweis dabei haben, und sofern verpachtet, vom Pächter/Fischereiberechtigten eine Erlaubnis! Sonst nüschts! (vgl. §57 Nds. FischG)


----------



## Merlin (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Franky schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht korrekt... Du musst den Fischereischein ODER Deinen Personalausweis dabei haben, und sofern verpachtet, vom Pächter/Fischereiberechtigten eine Erlaubnis! Sonst nüschts! (vgl. §57 Nds. FischG)


 
Also in der Praxis läuft das aber nicht so.


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

An dieses Gesetz hat sich die "Praxis" jedoch zu halten. Wenn Du einen Fischereischein dabei hast, ischa jut. Du MUSST nicht, wenn Dir der Fischereiberechtigte eine Erlaubnis ausstellt. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden von ab!


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Mal so zwischendurch gefragt...
wie ist das denn in NDS mit der Fischereiabgabe?


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Merlin schrieb:


> Also in der Praxis läuft das aber nicht so.



in der praxis läuft das so mit dem fischereischein, weil die pächter erlaubnisscheine meistens nur an inhaber der prüfung(prüfungszeugnis) oder an fischereischeinbesitzer verkaufen.
deswegen wirst du dort an diesen gewässern bei kontrollen nach dem prüfungszeugnis oder dem fischereischein gefragt.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch gefragt...
> wie ist das denn in NDS mit der Fischereiabgabe?


Gibt es nicht.
Du trittst in einen Verein ein und musst die Prüfung haben bzw. ablegen. Jetzt bekommst du vom Verein den Erlaubnisschein für die Vereinsgewässer - so geht das hier. Das Land stellt dir aber auch auf Wunsch einen amtlichen Fischereischein aus, da dieser ja in allen anderen Bundesländern gefordert und vorgelegt werden muss - nur eben hier nicht, hier brauchst du nur die Prüfung und deinen Personalausweis.
Ich habe das ganze gerade hinter mir - ich musste sogar nach über 50 Jahren Angelei noch eine Prüfung ablegen, weil ich keine hatte und damit in Niedersachsen nicht angelberechtigt war. Mein Bremer Fischereischein ( erhalten auf Grund einer Übergangsregelung ) interessierte nicht, nur die Prüfung ...
Aber mal sehen was jetzt noch so kommt. Die Binnenfischereiverordnung ist arg überarbeitungsnötig und die nagelneue Landesregierung ist Rot/Grün mit Grünen Umweltminister-kann bestimmt gut sein, dass die das Fischereigesetz gleich mit umstruktuieren-denn "neue Besen kehren gut" ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch gefragt...
> wie ist das denn in NDS mit der Fischereiabgabe?


Gibts nicht, da müssen die Bewirtschafter für attraktive Gewässer sorgen um Karten zu verkaufen und sich so finanzieren.
Ne Zwangsfinanzierung über so ne Abgabe gibts da noch nicht..


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts nicht, da müssen die Bewirtschafter für attraktive Gewässer sorgen um Karten zu verkaufen und sich so finanzieren.
> Ne Zwangsfinanzierung über so ne Abgabe gibts da noch nicht..



Würde ja im Umkehrschluß bedeuten, dass die Fischereiabgabe, da wo sie erhoben wird, der Attraktivität der Gewässer zu gute kommt (?)

Nun bei Euch steht das so:


> Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg
> (FischG)
> Vom 14. November 1979
> *§ 36*
> ...


Da steht nix von deinem Einwurf.

Im übrigen danke ich euch, für die Information, dass es in NDS diese Abgabe nicht gibt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Also ich bin schon einige Jahre in Niedersachsen am angeln und bisher war es bei Kontrollen so:

Entweder Personalausweis und eben die Angelkarte fürs jeweilige Gewässer

Oder

Prüfungsnachweis der abgelegten Sportfischerprüfung und die Angelkarte fürs jeweilige Gewässer....

Somit ist es bisher nicht nötig sich nach bestandener Prüfung sich beim Amt den Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen.....

Finde ich gut wie die meisten, aber da man wenn man eben leidenschaftlicher Angler ist sein Leben lang sich nicht nur auf NDS. Beschränken möchte und vielleicht nach Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mal möchte dann eh den Fischereischein braucht spricht für mich nx dagegen wenn jeder sich so ein Teil für ein paar Euro beim Amt ausstellen lässt und gut....
Ich besitze den Fischereischein von zwei Bundesländern und finde nicht das dies ein Nachteil ist....
Und ganz ehrlich wer jetzt sagt die paar Euro hat er nicht, dann sollte er sich Gedanken machen was er sonst an Geld für sein Hobby ausgibt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



> Da steht nix von deinem Einwurf.
> 
> Im übrigen danke ich euch, für die Information, dass es in NDS diese Abgabe nicht gibt.



Sollte eigentlich der Attraktivität der Gewässer zu Gute kommen:


> zur Förderung des Fischereiwesens und der fischereilichen Forschungstätigkeit zu verwenden.



Wird wohl ein Traum bleiben, da sich fast alle Kohle die Verbände abgreifen..


----------



## raubangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

Ich habe den Fischereischein von NDS.
Aber ich gehe oft mit Jugendlichen an die Elbe unterhalb HH angeln, die nix haben.
Das war bisher kein Problem, da absolut freies und scheinfreies Gewaesser.
Und das soll auch so bleiben!


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon einige Jahre in Niedersachsen am angeln und bisher war es bei Kontrollen so:
> 
> Entweder Personalausweis und eben die Angelkarte fürs jeweilige Gewässer
> 
> ...



gegen den fischereischein hat doch auch niemand etwas.
das ist doch fast weltweit so geregelt, woanders heißt es eben lizenz etc.
nur die prüfung ist eben das, was vollkommen unnötig ist.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch gefragt...
> wie ist das denn in NDS mit der Fischereiabgabe?



Im Grundsatzpapier vom LSFV Nds. steht ja das die Einführung einer Fischereiabgabe die den Angelvereinen zugute kommt (für Ansiedlungsprojekte, ect.) eine Idee wäre. 

Btw. in der Praxis kenne ich es auch nur so das die Erlaubniskarte und ein Perso verlangt wird. Alternativ, wenn kein Perso dabei ist (obwohl der normal ja am Mann sein soll), eben ein anderer Lichtbildausweis wie Reisepass, Führerschein oder eben der Fischereischein. Wobei den Fischereischein halt viele Niedersachsen überhaupt nicht haben. Bei Anglern anderer BL wird der höchstens interessant, denn die zeigen den meist unnötigerweise gleich ungfragt bei der Kontrolle mit vor. Sind dann auch oft überrascht wenn man denen erklärt der ist überflüssig, der Perso reicht.

@antonio: Nach dem Prüfungszeugnis fragt nur derjenige der Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt. Fischereiaufseher können damit nicht viel anfangen, denn da ist ja kein Lichtbild drauf. Und das derjenige eine Prüfung hat wurde ja schon von der Ausgabestelle überprüft, denn ohne dürfen die ja keine Karte ausgeben (Landesfischereigesetz, über 14 Jahre und Prüfung sonst nicht. Egal ob der in seinem BL mit 12 oder 13 schon die Prüfung ablegen durfte und bestanden hat). Von daher reichen denen Gastkarte und eben Lichtbildausweis zum Abgleich das es auch wirklich derjenige ist auf den die Gastkarte ausgestellt ist.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich besitze den Fischereischein von zwei Bundesländern und finde nicht das dies ein Nachteil ist....
> Und ganz ehrlich wer jetzt sagt die paar Euro hat er nicht, dann sollte er sich Gedanken machen was er sonst an Geld für sein Hobby ausgibt....



Zwei Fischereischeine |kopfkrat 
Das wäre das gleiche, als wenn Du zwei Personalausweise hättest 
Und wir in Niedersachsen sind in der glücklichen Lage, nur einmal bezahlen zu müssen, und das Ding ist dann lebenslang gültig. In anderen Bundesländern muß der Schein öfters gegen Gebühr verlängert werden. 
Meiner hat damals übrigens 10 Deutsch-Mark gekostet |supergri


----------



## dieteraalland (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

bitte keine schlafende hunde wecken #d

@breamhanter

bei uns in nrw mußt du alle 5 jahre den schein verlängern lassen.
im mom kostenpunkt 48€ |bigeyes

ja 10DM   das war noch im schlaraffenland  :c


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> ...
> 
> bei uns in nrw mußt du alle 5 jahre den schein verlängern lassen.
> im mom kostenpunkt 48€ |bigeyes
> ...



immer das gejammer #q

entspricht einem (1!) illex pro jahr.

da greint keiner...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Jose schrieb:


> immer das gejammer #q
> 
> entspricht einem (1!) illex pro jahr.
> 
> da greint keiner...



Doch, ich.

Nicht wegen der 24€ Fischereiabgabe, aber wegen der 24€ Gebühr für das Kommunensäckl.

Das ist Abzocke.


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, ich.
> 
> Nicht wegen der 24€ Fischereiabgabe, aber wegen der 24€ Gebühr für das Kommunensäckl.
> 
> Das ist Abzocke.



fischereiabgabe ist korrekt, 
weil wir ja auch was für die fische tun sollen.

kommunalabgabe ist korrekt, 
weil wir allgemeingut auf eine spezielle weise nutzen.

kein grund zu maulen :m

allerdings über die ver(sch)wendung der abgaben, ja da kräuselt sich so manche stirn...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*



Jose schrieb:


> fischereiabgabe ist korrekt,
> weil wir ja auch was für die fische tun sollen.
> 
> kommunalabgabe ist korrekt,
> ...




24€ für 5 Minuten Arbeit ?

Eine Gebühr, die nicht durch Kosten oder Leistung steigt, sondern die automatisch an die Fischereiabgabe gekoppelt ist ?

48€ ist ok. 43 € Fischereiabgabe und 5 € Bearbeitungsgebühr.

*Das* wäre korrekt.

Jetzt ist es Abzocke.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen*

|good:
So schaut's aus!

Die Stadtbüttel mit 50% der Kosten füttern, unabhängig ob 1- od. 5-Jahresfischereischein, also 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Summen für ein und denselben Verwaltungsvorgang, ist reiner Beschiss!
Und die Kohle ist weg, für nix und wieder nix. 24 Kracher für ca. 2Min. 
4-5 Felder ausfüllen, Unterschrift, Stempel und zahlen sie bitte umgerechnet 47DM!

Wer wirft das erste Molli ins Rathaus?
_ich, ich, ich!_


----------

